# Critique our rescue



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

This is for fun, but I'm curious to what the experts might see in this girl. This is a totally natural stack... I think. Meaning I did nothing for it. She is my husband's dog and he is working with a very good trainer who sees working line characteristics. She is big boned. Strong as a linebacker and very fast and powerful. We rescued her and it was reported that she is around 2-3 years old, had recently had pups, though none were found with her and she was picked up as a stray in a rural area. She is about 70 lbs and it is tough to put weight on her. I think she could use 3-5 lbs very very thin although you can see that in the pics. Just curious.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

She's a nice looking dog. I don't think I'd "try" to put any weight on her though Karin. A good diet and some more time, I'd just let it happen. I tried "putting" weight on one dog, once. All he did was poop more and when his body was ready, it filled out.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't critique; but she is a beautiful girl. I cant believe someone would just drop her off, thanks for giving her a loving home


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> She's a nice looking dog. I don't think I'd "try" to put any weight on her though Karin. A good diet and some more time, I'd just let it happen. I tried "putting" weight on one dog, once. All he did was poop more and when his body was ready, it filled out.


Point well taken Steve. She does poop a lot!


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't know enough to critique your rescue, but gee wiz she sure is a handsome animal


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

She is beautiful. What rescue did you get her from?


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

We got her from High Sierra Rescue in Portola CA, but she was picked up as a stray in Quincy CA. ;-) I can really recommend High Sierra. A very nice facility in a very small rural town.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I have no idea how to critique, but she is beautiful!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I couldn't critique either, don't really know the difference between her or a show dog but I think she looks great. She also doesn't look super underweight. You got lucky with a beautiful girl, and thanks for rescuing! Congrats!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This is a very nice female. Hard to believe someone let her wander and didn't search for her.  

OK withers and topline, slight dip in the topline, good length of a slightly steep croup. Very good angulation front and rear. Upper arm could be longer. She appears to stand a bit east/west in front. 

Her weight does look fine in the photos.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you so much Lisa. I know without pedigree it is impossible to know for certain but do you think she looks like a working line? I have show lines around me and she is not built like them. This girl is so powerful. I'm training my dutchie in SAR and think this girl would be phenomenal in SAR but my husband, its his dog, just doesn't have the time yet. 

Anyway, thank you.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She does look working lines or part working lines.


----------

